# Super duper crs sss clearance sale!!



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

This coming weekend Frank is having a great big sale on SSS

$35 each!!
$60 for 2!!
$75 for 3!!
$90 for 4!!
$210 FOR 10!!

ONLY A HANDFUL LEFT!

Seems like the more you buy the more you save at Frank's Aquarium!!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Do you have any pics? ty


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

There are some pictures posted in Marketplace.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23396


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

BlueEL said:


> There are some pictures posted in Marketplace.
> 
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23396


Thanks...I must make a trip to his store soon.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

As this is a commercial post, please use the appropriate forum. (I have moved it).


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*All sold*

ALL SOLD

new shrimps coming in!

CRS SS/SS+
CRS SSS+ 
CBS S/S+
SNOWBALLS

AND NEW PLANTS

MINI PELLIA.

ALL FOR WHOLESALE ONLY.


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

huh? he's not selling them to regular customers?


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*wholesale only*

hey jung,

I only wholesale, when i post it up i was posting it up for frank's aquairum.
he was the only one carrying my shrimp, so might as well advertise for him

sorry for confusion.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Why don't you post on the livestock sales section? That's where all sales of fish/shrimps/crays are supposed to be! I have made a booboo often and gotten it in the wrong section  but you will get more people looking there than on this one. JFYI


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> Why don't you post on the livestock sales section? That's where all sales of fish/shrimps/crays are supposed to be! I have made a booboo often and gotten it in the wrong section  but you will get more people looking there than on this one. JFYI


He's a commercial business, so he's posting in the right section.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Why don't you post on the livestock sales section? That's where all sales of fish/shrimps/crays are supposed to be! I have made a booboo often and gotten it in the wrong section  but you will get more people looking there than on this one. JFYI


Unlike you, and other hobbyists. This is a business.
thank you


----------

